# PbEM game in Oct



## Valmur_Dwur (Sep 2, 2002)

This is your final chance(warning) to play in a PbEM Greyhawk setting starting October 1st.  You start at Zero level and we begin with the module Treasure Hunt.  What I'm looking for in players are those that are new to 3e and/or Greyhawk.  Of course anyone can join, and if you what more info PM at Valmur _ Dwur AT msn DOT com.


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Sep 4, 2002)

*what you need more info?*

Ok I'm still looking for at least 2 more people perhaps 3.   The one thing I need to make aware is that you start at level zero and your beginning stats are 15,14,13,12,10 and 8 set any way you like plus any racial modifiers.  I'm looking at running in the sheldomar valley only to begin with.  The party can travel the entire Flanaess if they wish!  I use alot of old modules from 1e/2e and the Dragon Magazine archive.  I also have several of the 3e modules all of which can take place in Greyhawk.  Hope to hear from everyone!


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Sep 10, 2002)

Still would like 2 more just to make things cozy.  Only 2 weeks till first post!


----------



## Kamard (Sep 15, 2002)

how does your 0th level work?


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm interested in playing.  I'm not new to 3e, but I've never played in Greyhawk.


----------



## garyh (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm new to GH, and curious as to how 0th level works as well.


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Sep 16, 2002)

@Kamard; garyh  My 0 level works much like a commoner in the DMG.  nothing weird, just a ploy used to get people to post to this Mwuhahahaha 

@MeepoTheMighty  If you'd like to play send me a character to Valmur_Dwur@msn.com I'll get you up to speed.  I do ask for a pc background of at least 2 paragraphs so I can work some plot hooks in.  I use mostly pre-printed modules from old Dragon issues to 3e.  I run an open ended game where RP is a must in order to survive.  The players I have at the moment have no clue as to Greyhawk so I welcome you   Some have no experience in 3e and some have no experience in a PbEM so it should be FUN!


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2002)

Valmur,

I've never done a PBeM, but am interested.  How will this game work?  Also, how 'bout an elven psion(nomad)?  And how would that work as 0th level?


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Sep 18, 2002)

@garyh

Well my version of PBeM is one in which I as the DM post a message to those playing as to what they see.  Then each person is given the chance to respond as much as they wish between DM postings.  Mine are Tuesday nights/Saturday nights.  When I do a new post I have condensed down all the players post into a story framework and then add in all the new information presented by the pcs actions.  The up-side is that people without time to go to a chatroom or whatever can play, just needing to post at least once between DM postings.  The down-side is that it is not a quick or fluid as having a block of time devoted solely to gaming 

as to the idea of Psionics at 0 level I could probably work that out as having just a few points to spend at 0 level perhaps half  as many?  But then I use Greyhawk where psionics don't exist until you fail your save vs a psionic attack.  Then you either die(maybe)  or have the ability to dual into psionics at that point.  I'm not a psionics-hater but I like for it to make sense to me.  So I don't allow psionics at the start.  Sorry, if you would like to know more anyway you can email me or post here and I'll answer.

Thanks for asking!  I appreciate it!

Jim


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2002)

If you update twice a week, I'm totally in.

Don't worry about psionics.  Since they don't quite "fit" your campaign, I'll e-mail you another idea, just using standard PHB stuff.


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Sep 24, 2002)

Ok thanks to all who looked at and responded to this thread  As of now Mon September 23rd I have enough players to start the game.  If you would like to lurk or send in a pc that is fine let me know.  However I am not accepting any new players at the moment.  If questions ask!

Jim


----------



## N Hammer (Sep 24, 2002)

Valmur_Dwur...I sent you an e-mail...

I'd like to lurk the game and fill an opening if it comes up.


----------

